

The Ethics of Saving Lives With Autonomous Cars Are Far Murkier Than You Think - noonespecial
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/07/the-surprising-ethics-of-robot-cars/

======
noonespecial
Food for thought:

If a weakly-godlike AI system slightly more adept at seeing the moral
implications of current actions on future events than you are suddenly
instructed you to kill the person next to you by any means necessary, would
you obey it?

------
squozzer
Most of the counterpoints raised have their basis in pure conjecture or
assumptions. If everyone held themselves accountable for n-th degrees of
freedom outcomes, nobody could in good conscience draw a breath. It would,
after all, increase the entropy of the universe.

